# (CA) CBR GCH CH Tulemist Rockets Red Glare CD MH



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

GCH CH Tulemist Rockets Red Glare CD MH (Rocky)

(CH Tulemist First Light UD MH x CH LPK Rubicon River Red CDX MH) 
Grandson of DC AFC Westwinds Rudy of Nordais and a great grandson of DC AFC Coot’s Gypsy Clipper MH. 
Available as live cover, fresh chilled or frozen to approved bitches that are DNA clear for PRA

Hips - CB-9999E29M-VPI EXCELLENT
Elbows - CB-EL1993M29-VPI NORMAL
Eyes - CB-370453 NORMAL
Eyes - CB-EYE634 NORMAL
PRA - CB-PRA120/3M-VPI-CAR CARRIER
DM - CB-DM1494 NORMAL
EIC - CB-EIC249/33M-VPI CLEAR
Rocky's Pedigree: http://www.tulemist.com/old_files/rockyped.pdf















Tom MacClanahan
[email protected]


----------

